# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Who are the most prolific Russian musicians?

## MarkRWayne

Recently I have been reading about musicians that have massive discographies. 
I'm talking about people like Frank Zappa, who has released over sixty albums, and not only that, his work has spanned a wide array of genres - avant-garde, rock, jazz, classical, orchestral, etc.  Things like that really impress me.  I also am impressed to a lesser degree by artists like Merzbow - he has a noise musician who has released an even huger amount of material, though since his work is less diverse (it all falls under the category of "noise music", which tends to be all the same to people who aren't already avid listeners of noise music).   
I'm curious, who are some of the most prolific Russian musicians?  I'm interested in hearing about musicians that have put out a large body of work that is very diverse.
I think that DDT (Yuri Shevchuk) is probably one of them, considering that he's been making music since the early 80s and is still going strong today (and his work ranges from hard rock to softer ballads to folksy stuff to industrial-like, it's pretty diverse).  Then there is Vladimir Vysotsky, whom I have listened to much less than Shevchuk.  As far as I know, Vysotsky has made a lot of music, but it is mostly in the "bard music" (авторская песня) category, if I am not mistaken. 
But as I'm still working on becoming a person who is "well-versed" in Russian music, who are some other obvious individuals I am missing out on?  Just to clarify, I am not only looking for artists who make nice-sounding songs, but artists who also have produced a large body of work, preferably a body of work that is diverse.

----------


## maxmixiv

Are you talking about singers or composers? 
Considerign the former group do not miss  Дискография Аллы Пугачёвой — Википедия

----------


## MarkRWayne

Composers are fine if it's not classical music.  (I tend to place classical compositions in a completely different category than any other kind of music.)
It doesn't have to be a singer or a band where people sing - it could be a band that just makes instrumentals.  Electronic music is also fair game.

----------

